
Chemical weapons dumped in the Baltic sea (2007) [pdf] - danohuiginn
http://www.mir.gdynia.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/BST-NATO.pdf
======
api
Got nothing on this:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1961_Goldsboro_B-52_crash#Bomb_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1961_Goldsboro_B-52_crash#Bomb_recovery)

~~~
negativity
Similarly relevant:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VX_(nerve_agent)#US_VX_stock...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VX_\(nerve_agent\)#US_VX_stockpile_elimination)

Roughly 124 tons of VX gas sitting under 7,200 feet of water, at the bottom of
the ocean, somewhere of the coast of Atlantic City, NJ, and other un-named
sites off the coasts of New York and Florida.

------
jokoon
doesn't seem like a recent document...

those chemical don't seem to come in large quantities so they're very diluted,
but even then, they somehow solidify and reach the shore...

~~~
ajuc
It references articles and studies from 2006.

~~~
bonzoq
This is a paper from 2007.

[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-1-4020-5528-7_1...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-1-4020-5528-7_15)

------
bamdadd
This website is vulnerable to HeartBleed ssl bug

~~~
bonzoq
How come if it doesn't use a secure connection?

